# Got deactivated (suspended)



## lyftuberdriver (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi.
Today my lyft app pop a few questions for me to answer for verification. It was to my surprise and I answered incorrectly to a few of them. And now my account is deactivated. Here is the email from lyft for the explanation:

"We were unable to validate the information you provided when you signed up for Lyft, therefore we've suspended your account.
If you're still interested in driving for Lyft after *6 months *, you can contact us by email and we'll attempt to validate your information again."

I called them multiple times and they told me they can't do anything because the system wouldn't allow them change or reactivate my account until I answer the questions correctly in another 6 months.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Well what did you answer incorrectly?


----------



## lyftuberdriver (Oct 3, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Well what did you answer incorrectly?


One of the question ask me if this town is part of this county. stuff like that. Now if I go to the green hub can they validate my account and reactivate.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Security questions can be tricky.
On a federal online form
I was once asked if my father owned property in XYZ state.
I answered no
Turns out, he owns property in xyz state.

However, I wasn’t locked out, 
they just asked a few more questions.
I then contacted my father and requested he update is Will.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

A few of them? I suspect there's more to the story.


----------



## lyftuberdriver (Oct 3, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Security questions can be tricky.
> On a federal online form
> I was once asked if my father owned property in XYZ state.
> I answered no
> ...


I think there were 5 security questions that lyf app was asking me before allowing me to go online again. Unfortunately I really didn't pay too much attention answering these questions and didn't get all of them correctly. Now the system told me they are unable to validate my account and thus it is deactivate or suspended for 6 months. After 6 months I will get another chance to answer the security questions again thru the app. Have anyone experiencing this issue and get resolve at the local office? I am getting frustrated.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Go to a hub.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

Sign up to work for a taxi company. Oh, wait...


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

lyftuberdriver said:


> Hi.
> Today my lyft app pop a few questions for me to answer for verification. It was to my surprise and I answered incorrectly to a few of them. And now my account is deactivated. Here is the email from lyft for the explanation:
> 
> "We were unable to validate the information you provided when you signed up for Lyft, therefore we've suspended your account.
> ...


Lyft thinks that you are not the driver listed on the account.


----------



## lyftuberdriver (Oct 3, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> A few of them? I suspect there's more to the story.


I called lyft support team and asked them is there anything else is flagging in my account and she say no. She said my account is good



Bob Reynolds said:


> Lyft thinks that you are not the driver listed on the account.


Yes that is what I am thinking. But why when I called the support team that they can't do anything to fix it. I hope when I go to see the rep at the local office they will able to resolve the issue.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for posting.

Note to self: when my boss, the COMPUTER, asks me to verify basic stupid kindergarten questions, take them seriously.

I know it is serious with Uber, people getting deactivated for not matching pictures, but I didn't think Lyft cared that much.

Now I know. Good to know. Got it.


----------



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

I was doing some reading on Green Light Hubs. Can they fix my Uber problems? Whiny customers.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Lyft thinks that you are not the driver listed on the account.


Me too.


----------



## lyftuberdriver (Oct 3, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Me too.


I went to the green light and there is nothing they can do. They told to wait 6 months and try to answer the security questions again.


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

Well if you have to wait six months I would get a job paying minimum wage and at least you will have profit for that time.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

They told you multiple times that it is final and try again in 6 months. I would start studying now so that you get the questions right in April 2020


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I've been a Lyft driver for almost four years and have never been asked security never mind verification questions one! You sure your not a terrorist? Gryft doesn't care about security.....



lyftuberdriver said:


> I think there were 5 security questions that lyf app was asking me before allowing me to go online again. Unfortunately I really didn't pay too much attention answering these questions and didn't get all of them correctly. Now the system told me they are unable to validate my account and thus it is deactivate or suspended for 6 months. After 6 months I will get another chance to answer the security questions again thru the app. Have anyone experiencing this issue and get resolve at the local office? I am getting frustrated.


Bet you pay attention now...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

the outcome of this post is positive.
they can no longer make less money then a homeless person . time to get a real job . this is the best thing that happen to you 
post back next week after you start your new job and tell us your happy getting a real pay check and having time off work


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> the outcome of this post is positive.
> they can no longer make less money then a homeless person . time to get a real job . this is the best thing that happen to you
> post back next week after you start your new job and tell us your happy getting a real pay check and having time off work
> [/QUOye
> ...





lyftuberdriver said:


> Hi.
> Today my lyft app pop a few questions for me to answer for verification. It was to my surprise and I answered incorrectly to a few of them. And now my account is deactivated. Here is the email from lyft for the explanation:
> 
> "We were unable to validate the information you provided when you signed up for Lyft, therefore we've suspended your account.
> ...


Can I ask a serious question no bs because I have not driven in quite some time. Lyftuberdriver did you actually ever figure out how much you make per hour? That is after fuel, car payment, insurance, maintenance, misc, etc? I drove part time during high surge in am and pm and could get $26 per hr though only for the 2 hrs am and 2hrs pm I did not stay online after because then it would be about $8 so I always signed off.then it got worse so I just stopped as most people I know. My best friend makes sure he parks so he can see his car from his window at work and smiles every time he sees it and know he is making more not driving killing his car?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I’ve driven for Lyft since May of 2018 and have never once had to verify who I am or answer ANY security questions. 

I’m thinking you guys have had complaints about not being the right driver on Lyft.

Uber on the other hand, I remember when I drove for them I would have to randomly take a photo, that was it.


----------

